# Meth, Coke and clen and albuterol



## Call of Ktulu (May 3, 2013)

This is a strange question but I noticed that people have similar effects of energy from coke and meth and a side effect is crazy aging. Would a high dose of clen or albuterol have a similar detrimental effect at a high dose?


----------



## c4x (May 3, 2013)

...Its *possible*, if you were doing it for 5+ weeks straight, but clen is  only done in 2 week cycles.So i would have to say NO.Meth and coke do that stuff because people cut them with household chemicals man, All clen does is make your beta 2 receps work harder to burn fat...i would say that have different effects all around actually


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 3, 2013)

My impression (and add a degree of experience) is that addictive stimulant use results in a heavy loss of sleep and a lack of food consumption. This is not a big issue with occasional recreational use. But over time with serious consistant use, the results to ones appearance is evident.
i wouldn't doubt that of you were "addicted" to clen and the use was prolonged and extensive, a similar effect to ones appearance would be noted.


----------



## Z499 (May 3, 2013)

ive been on clen and t3 for a month now and i added 1mg of keto on week 3, as of today i havent taken my doses yet but i still feel the stimulated effects. my appetite has gone way down. you can run clen longer than 2 week cycles just be sure to add 1mg of keto ed starting on week 3 and continue to do so and you can run clen for months with the assistance of keto. clen down regulates the thyroid hence why you have run 2 week cycles but if you add keto it inhibits the down regulation thus allowing you to run longer cycles.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (May 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> My impression (and add a degree of experience) is that addictive stimulant use results in a heavy loss of sleep and a lack of food consumption. This is not a big issue with occasional recreational use. But over time with serious consistant use, the results to ones appearance is evident.
> i wouldn't doubt that of you were "addicted" to clen and the use was prolonged and extensive, a similar effect to ones appearance would be noted.


I guess I am fucked then.


----------



## StanG (May 3, 2013)

Amphetamines and cocaine do not work via the beta 2 receptors like clen and albuterol do. While they (clen and albuterol) exhibit a stimulant effect to a degree it is a completely different mechanism of action.
Increased BMR will result in increased oxidative stress and thus aging - however to compare albuterol with say methamphetamine is like comparing a Hyundai to a Lamborghini.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (May 3, 2013)

Wouldn't running or working out in general cause oxidative stress?


----------



## vicious 13 (May 3, 2013)

I love cocaine just sayin... Matter of fact I think it's key shot time


----------



## dave 236 (May 3, 2013)

StanG said:


> Amphetamines and cocaine do not work via the beta 2 receptors like clen and albuterol do. While they (clen and albuterol) exhibit a stimulant effect to a degree it is a completely different mechanism of action.
> Increased BMR will result in increased oxidative stress and thus aging - however to compare albuterol with say methamphetamine is like comparing a Hyundai to a Lamborghini.



Clen or albuterol dont affect dopamine levels like amphetamines. Thats the difference. Coke makes you constantly crave more coke the same way daredevils always need the next challenge. It was always believed that it was adrenaline but its really the dopamine release that triggers the addiction.  

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishhookrpm (May 4, 2013)

Ok vicious that made me laugh


----------



## njc (May 4, 2013)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Wouldn't running or working out in general cause oxidative stress?



Not as much as eating food does


----------



## Popeye. (May 7, 2013)

c4x said:


> ...Its *possible*, if you were doing it for 5+ weeks straight, but clen is  only done in 2 week cycles.So i would have to say NO.Meth and coke do that stuff because people cut them with household chemicals man, All clen does is make your beta 2 receps work harder to burn fat...i would say that have different effects all around actually



You can have "clean" meth and coke and it will still make you look like death... nothing to do with chems from house. MAKING IT they use chems as it is.. no need to cut it to kill you or make you look like crap. I know some meth heads ( from area ) and one guy was even cooking it.. fuck that shit!
Don't understand why people do that to them selves...


----------

